# Anschluss von Kabelschuhen "in Reihe"



## eYe (26 April 2012)

Moin,

wir sind unter den Kollegen arg darüber am diskutieren ob folgender Anschluss erlaubt ist:




Wir haben eine telefonische Auskunft von einem namenhaften Kabelschuh-Hersteller welcher sagt das dies überhaupt kein Problem darstellt, da der Querschnitt der Kabelschuauflagefläche um einiges größer ist, als der Kabelquerschnitt.

Was haltet Ihr davon? Es gibt doch für alles Normen, kennt jemand eine hierzu?

Der Strom sollte ja in jedem Fall über den Kabelschuh und nicht durch die Befestigungsschraube gehen, also fällt dieser Querschnitt schonmal weg?
Kennt jemand das Verhältnis von Auflagefläche zu Kabelquerschnitt? (Von einem "normalen" Kabelschuh)
Unendlich viele Kabelschuhe übereinanderlegen geht auch auf keinen Fall, denn irgendwann wird der Qerschnitt des untersten Kabelschuh ja nunmal zu gering für den Summenstrom?

Freue mich auf Eure Kommentare


----------



## winnman (26 April 2012)

Ist bei Paralleladern Standard.

x beliebig viele übereinander geht alleine aus der Form der Kabelschuhe nicht.

Der rechts liegt alleine an der Cu Schiene auf.

Die beiden Linken teilen sich die Auflagefläche des mittleren.

Geringfügige zusätzliche Erwärmungen werden über die Adern und die Cu Schiene abgeführt.

Hast du dir mal einen Leistungsschalter angeschaut? möglichst noch in Einschubtechnik!

Ich würde mir hier keine sorgen machen.


----------



## dentech (27 April 2012)

Hi,

wenn man das so macht könnte man ja mal ne Aufnahme mit ner Wärmebildkamera machen, dann sieht man ob sich etwas zu sehr erwärmt.

Tschö dennis


----------

